# 1st gen Dodge Neon Tjet slot body??



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, I haven't posted in ages it seems.....but I wanted to check and see if anyone knew of a customizer who might have resin casted a 2 door 1st generation Dodge Neon coupe for a Tjet chassis. I know this probably isn't going to be a high demand item...but I wanted to check and see anyways.....as I'd like to replicate my 2 door '98 Neon coupe. :thumbsup:

Any help would be appreciated 

Brian


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

If you can find it in a Hotwheel there is probably someone here who can resin cast it.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

old blue said:


> If you can find it in a Hotwheel there is probably someone here who can resin cast it.


Oh yeah, I'm very aware of that....just wasn't sure if someone already had a master completed and resin bodies available already 

Thanks for the reply :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I loved my Neon! I hope you find one and please let me know!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I would try Batjet

If he doesn't make it he probably knows who does.

http://www.bat-jet.com/

This is the place that I picked up a few Beatnick Bandit bodies from!!

Bob...it doesn't get more Rat than that...zilla


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I didn't spot a Dodge Neon......BUT I see that he sells an Astin Martin DB5 body!!! YES!!! Now maybe one day I can finally make my Tjet James Bond DB5!:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Closest I've found so far is a Hot Wheels Neon Pro-Stock dragster. The 4-Gear chassis fits it perfectly. I'd love to see the 2 or 4 door version to duplicate the SCCA series cars you could buy from the dealerships.

-Paul


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Closest I've found so far is a Hot Wheels Neon Pro-Stock dragster. The 4-Gear chassis fits it perfectly. I'd love to see the 2 or 4 door version to duplicate the SCCA series cars you could buy from the dealerships.
> 
> -Paul


While I do like the pro stock Neon casting.....I'd still prefer a 2 door version.....so I could a silver version of my '98.....and then an NYG 2 door version


----------

